# Cage suggestions?



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering what the best type of cage would be in terms of size. I know you can make the C&C cages to be quite big, but they're also pretty hard to keep heated that way. I was looking into getting a Ferret Nation 141/142 or getting a Ferret Penthouse (pictured here: http://www.ferretdepot.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=FC329) but my concern is the length of the cage. I had bought a 4" long reptile tank before (never used it though), and now my options in terms of cages look rather small compared to the huge size of the tank. I know other people on the forum have a Ferret Nation and it seems to work just fine, but do the hedgies have enough space to move around freely along with everything else that would be placed in the cage (wheel, igloo, food/water dishes, pvc pipe, toys, etc) because it seems like the hedgie would be cramped. Are there any cages out there that are 4" long and at least 3" wide (the bigger the better! )? Space and money are not an issue, so all suggestions are welcome. I'm not too keen on the C&C cages, but if that is the best option for my soon-to-be-hedgie, I'm all for it, after all, I'm looking out for his interests, not mine.

I guess I'm just paranoid about trying to do everything "right" because this is my first hedgehog. I would greatly appreciate your help. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a Ferret Nation for my two and they love theirs. I have my male on the top cage and female on the bottom. There is lots of room to run. I think the cage is roughly 2 feet wide by 3 feet long if I remember right. 

I have a wheel made from a Cake Cover in it, a big Igloo, Dishes and a PVC tube and there is still a good bit left. My Hedgie Loken likes to push his house into the middle and will run laps around the perimeter. I save him the trouble now and just set it up how he likes with the curved pvc in the corner so he can run through it and the house in the middle lol He also likes his wheel lifted a little too so he can get under it.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the insider info ! What type of heating system do you use? I have a space heater and CHE. Is the Ferret Nation easy to heat using a CHE?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Go with the Ferret Nation over the Ferret Penthouse. The Ferret Nation is so easy to clean and get furniture in and out of because the doors open to allow full front access. It's the most convenient cage I've ever used. 

Yes, they can be heated just as easily as any other wire cage. It's best to close off the back of it to help hold the heat in.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Okay thanks Nancy


----------

